# 않다 & 없다



## vientito

*F*ound this example in naver:

그녀는 아무 말도 않고 해죽해죽 쪼개기만 하였다

*I*f I change that 않고 into 없고 does it really change the meaning of the sentence?

*W*hat about 안 하고 then?


----------



## chemnerd

Without context it is difficult to tell whether the vocabulary is appropriate. One thing you should bear in mind is the meaning of 쪼개다 has been changed in a bad way, so you should be careful when using the word 쪼개다.

You cannot change 않고 to 없고 because it sounds strange. Instead of 없고, we can use a phrase '아무 말 없이' so the sentence would be 그녀는 아무 말 없이 히죽히죽 웃기만 하였다. (I am not going to explain the difference  between 아무 말도 없이 and 아무 말 없이. In this case it should be 아무 말 없이 anyway)

Basically 않고 can be replaced by 안 하고 but I prefer using 하지 않고 to 안 하고 in writing.


----------



## vientito

Thanks a lot.


----------



## idialegre

I would translate 그녀는 아무 말 없이 히죽히죽 웃기만 하였다 as "Without saying a word, she just grinned." (Or, "she just stood there and grinned.") Is that correct?

And what does 쪼개다 mean? According to the dictionary, it means "split," but that makes no sense at all. (I assume the new, "bad" meaning has something to do with  sex?)


----------



## vientito

쪼개다, in slang term, basically refers to someone who sneers at others without laughing out loud, mocking with a smile but without making any noise.  I guess it would be treated as offensive to people.


----------



## Rance

It originally means smiling quietly for no reason.
It's  fine to be used among friends, but since it's slang after all, you  should avoid in situation where you have to use honorifics.

When you smile, you are splitting your lips apart.
That's what 쪼개다 is referring to.
It's often used along with mimetic words like 실실, or 해죽해죽, as 쪼개다 itself may not be clear enough in meaning. (But it's not uncommon to be used alone.)
해죽 itself has meaning of smiling sweetly, so 해죽해죽 쪼개다 cannot refer to sneering and should be not be found offensive.


----------



## Rance

Also regarding 않다 vs 없다, 않다 is more active voice than 없다.
그녀는 아무 말이 없다 is closer to the passive voice like "There was no word from her."
그려는 아무 말을 않다 is closer to the active voice like "She didn't say a word."
Depending on the context, subtle difference in the voice may have certain implications.


----------



## vientito

Just wondering about the mimetic character of 해죽해죽 how is that compared to 방긋방긋?


----------



## idialegre

Which is it, 해죽해죽 as vientito writes, or 히죽히죽, as chemnerd writes? Or both?


----------



## Rance

해죽해죽 and 히죽히죽 mean the same. 히죽히죽 is stronger form of expression.
해죽해죽 refers to when someone smiles with the look of satisfaction.
방긋방긋 refers to when someone smiles pretty/lovely (like to greet someone with smile).


----------



## chemnerd

Can't agree that 히죽 sounds stronger than 해죽. Anyway I personally do not use both 해죽해죽 and 히죽히죽.

방긋방긋 normally describes baby's smile.


----------

